# Find new home for two sisters German Shepherd dogs



## Gajj (Jul 31, 2013)

I am looking for new home for two German Shepherds named Willow and Violet.

They are 2 sisters that are 6 years old. We are looking for a very happy adoption.

It is possible that the dogs can be taken for only Monday Friday, if someone lives in the bay area and would like to have someone else take them on the weekends.

Also if the adopters would like to go out of town for a while we can take the dogs for that time. So it can be a flexible open adoption situation.

If the adopter do not live close by, the dogs can be taken more permanently and exclusively.

It would be great if the sisters can stay together, but we are open to them being in different homes as well.

I want someone that can take pretty good care of them.

They are well trained with basic commands of sit, stay, come, touch, down, wait, find it, stay close, etc

We can arrange a call or something of the sort to discuss further. Email id and contact details are provided, please get in touch if interested.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

why only a pic of one? why do you need to rehome?


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

That dog has such a sweet face! It sounds like you still want to be a part of the girls' lives. Have you had them from pups, took them as litter mates? I'm curious, as well, why you need to rehome, but hesitate to ask because it can put people on the defensive, and I know it's never an easy decision 

If you can post pics of both dogs, describe their temperaments, health needs, etc., it will help the girls find a place. 

I know a lot of rescues don't have the resources to take owner surrenders, but have you tried that avenue yet?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

It would help tremendously if you gave your location.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Courtney said:


> It would help tremendously if you gave your location.


They are in the SF Bay Area. California. 

Well, he mentioned Bay Area, so that was my assumption. Best to clarify. There are bays all over the place 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Well crud, I see it as clear as day now. Thank you


----------



## Zookeep (May 17, 2012)

She is a beautiful dog. It would really help if you posted more information about the dogs, especially their temperament and whether the two get along with each other.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Courtney said:


> Well crud, I see it as clear as day now. Thank you


It was buried in the post 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Molson06 (Aug 2, 2013)

I am interested in your two shepherds. I have to ask how 
the are with kids and other dogs?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Molson06 said:


> I am interested in your two shepherds. I have to ask how
> the are with kids and other dogs?


I'm not sure if they are checking in directly on the board. But I would send them a PM


----------

